# Bitte um Rat: Unbekannte Abbuchungen (Keine Mails, Keine Post)



## THG (22 August 2012)

Hallo, ich hoffe hier ein paar Ratschläge zur weiteren Vorgehensweise zu bekommen. Es wird ein etwas längerer Text, aber ich würde den Sachverhalt gerne so genau wie möglich erklären.

Seit Ende Juli wurden 5 Beträge von meinem Konto abgebucht, für die ich keine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt habe. Auch weiß ich nicht, wofür ich da überhaupt bezahlen soll. Die Namen sind "PAYONE/WWW.ISECPAY.com", 3x "WEBBILLING.COM B.V." und heute "LOVEFILM DVD-ABO"

Bei Payone/Isecpay steht im Verwendungszweck "TIXD" und eine Nummer, "Account-ID" mit Nummer und "Hotline" mit Nummer 

Webbilling hat 3 mal abgebucht, 2 mal sagt der Verwendungszweck "COINS" und einmal "Mitgliedsbeitrag"-in allen 3 Fällen steht noch ein längerer Buchstaben/Zahlungscode bei

Der Verwednungszweck bei Lovefilm sind zwei längere Buchstaben/Zahlencodes sowie ein Datum und eine Uhrzeit (vermute ich)



Da die heutige Abbuchung von einem, wie ich glaube, seriösen Anbieter kommt, möchte ich sicher gehen, dass ich mich richtig verhalte.

Was ich sicher weiß: ich kenne meine monatlichen Zahlungen und Rechnungen, sowie Abos, die ich abgeschlossen habe. Dazu zählt keine der 5 Abbuchungen. Ich habe nie ein Abo, ein Probeabo, Gratiszeit udgl. bei Lovefilm gehabt und habe keine Ahnung, wofür die ersten 4 Beträge genau sein sollen-ich vermute es sind Internetangebote, wobei Payone bspw. der Bezahlservice ist. Ich will nicht ausschließen mal auf Webseiten zu kommen, die bspw. mit Probeabos werben und dann plötzlich monatlich abbuchen-was ich aber ausschließen kann, ist dass ich auf so einer Seite irgendetwas abgeschlossen habe, geschweige denn persönliche Daten und Kontoinformationen hinterlassen würde.

Ich bin mir also sicher, dass alle 5 Beträge unrechtmäßig von meinem Konto abgebucht wurden, da ich nichts davon bestellt/abgeschlossen habe und bei keiner der Seiten persönliche Daten hinterlassen habe.

Auch kam keine Post, keine E-Mail, kein Anruf und keine SMS.


Ich gehe also davon aus, dass sich da jemand (oder mehrere) mit meinen Kontodaten etwas austoben und zur Nutzung/Aktivierung der Angebote ihre richtigen Adressen nutzen-klingt das plausibel?

Ich habe sämtliche Beträge umgehend zurückgebucht und nichts weiter getan, um keine Mail oder Postadresse preiszugeben-ist das angemessen oder keine gute Idee, sollte ich in irgendeiner Form widersprechen oder anders reagieren, solange weiterhin keine Post/Mail... kommt?


Etwas Ähnliches ist mir vor etwa 2 jahren schon einmal über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Wochen passiert--unbekannte Abbuchungen auf dem Konto, aber keinerlei Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder Forderungen per Post, Mail ...--damals ließ ich ebenfalls alles zurückbuchen und zudem die Kontonummern der Abbucher sperren, was ich jetzt möglicherweise auch tun werde.


Ist es ratsam hier darüber nachzudenken neue Kontodaten zu beantragen/ein neues Konto zu eröffnen? .


Hauptsächlich interessiert mich, ob es reicht (wenn es auch nervig ist) solche Forderungen einfach zurückzubuchen, in der Hoffnung, dass die Firmen dann denjenigen, der die Sachen tatsächlich bestellt/abgeschlossen hat, kontaktieren. Oder sollte ich mir die Mühe machen diesen Forderungen per Post, aber ohne meine Adresse anzugeben, (sondern lediglich die Bankdaten und das Buchungsdatum) zu widersprechen-solange ich von jenen Firmen nicht kontaktiert werde?


Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hippo (22 August 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach hast Du richtig gehandelt. Das ist die Variante mit dem geringstmöglichen Aufwand.
Das Konto mußt Du eh im Auge behalten.
Die nächste Stufe wäre dann eine Strafanzeige.
Eine Verpflichtung Dich mit den Abbuchern weiter in Verbindung zu setzen sehe ich in keinster Weise, weder mit Daten noch ohne.


----------



## Teleton (22 August 2012)

Die werden schon aufhören abzubuchen da jede Rückbuchung Kohle kostet. Ob die sich bei Dir melden hängt davon ab, ob der Spaßvogel mit Augeninnendruckentlastungsbedarf nur Deine Kontodaten oder auch Deine weiteren Daten verwendet hat.
Strafanzeige wozu, THG ist ja kein Schaden entstanden, er wird nur mit lästigen Forderungen behelligt. Sollen doch die Anbieter ihre Zeit bei der Polente opfern um den Sachverhalt anzuzeigen. Oder ihre Anmeldesysteme verbessern damit nicht mehr die Daten Dritter mißbraucht werden können.
Eine Meldung beim Anbieter führt häufig dazu, dass die noch pampig werden und Nachweise fordern, dass man sich nicht angemeldet hat. Ist rechtlich natürlich Quatsch.


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Eine Meldung beim Anbieter führt häufig dazu, dass die noch pampig werden und Nachweise fordern....





Teleton schrieb:


> Sollen doch die Anbieter ihre Zeit bei der Polente opfern um den Sachverhalt anzuzeigen.


Bei Lovefilm ist das ganz einfach. Das ist eine Tochter von Amazon mit Sitz in München. Der deutschsprachige Support ist in London und die Caller sind so instruiert, dass sie immer die Beschwerdeführer auffordern, eine Anzeige zu erstatten - die sind völlig ignorant und merkbefreit, die merken nämlich gar nicht, dass sie eine verschobene Rechtsmeinung breit treten. Und was macht der deutsche Depp? Der rennt freilich ohne Not dem Funkturm hoch und stürzt sich runter, nur weil so ein Telefonfuzzi ihm das so geheißen hat.

Lovefilm übergibt alle offenen Forderungen ans Inkasso. Denen ist das Prozedere dann auch völlig egal - wenn Moritz Meier drauf steht, dann hat auch Moritz Meier zu bezahlen! Nur, vor Gericht geht (wie immer) wegen solchen Peanuts keiner - Anbieterin und Inkasso schröpfen nur die letztlich zahlungswilligen Schafe.


----------



## BenTigger (22 August 2012)

Lovefilm jedenfalls ein seriöses Unternehmen. Es gehört zu Amazon und dort kann man sich für ein DVD/BlueRay Ausleih-Abo anmelden.
Es werden einem dann wie bei einer Videothek DVDs zum Anschauen ausgeliehen. Nur eben Online aussuchen und das ganze kommt via Post nach Hause und nach dem ansehen, sendet man die DVD dann wieder zurück.

Dies nur zur Erklärung, was Lovefilm ist. Der Name klang mir auch erst etwas suspekt, als ich ihn in meinem Fernseher (ja wirklich der Fernseher) entdeckte. Aber nun kann ich mit dem Abo, via Downstream, jede Menge Filme sehen ohne in die Videothek laufen zu müssen.

Die Anmeldung erfolgt da mit kompletten Adressdaten, E-Mail und Kontodaten. Insofern treibt jemand mit deinen Daten Schindluder...


----------



## THG (22 August 2012)

Hallo, besten Dank für das Antworten.
Das klingt doch beruhigend und da werde ich auch weiterhin einfach zurückbuchen, sollte da noch mehr kommen.

mfg


----------



## Nikola (4 November 2020)

Ich will mein Geld zurück haben und hört auf mein Geld abzubuchen.


----------



## jupp11 (4 November 2020)

Ein 8 (in Worten acht )  Jahre alter Thread aus dem Keller. 

Wende  dich an die, die dein Konto plündern.


----------

